# 2005 X-Trail had to be towed to shop this evening



## mplus (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi,

I own a 2005 X-Trail XE, which I bought at the end of February and up until tonight its been great.

This afternoon as I was driving home from an outing it suddenly started to be unresponsive when I pressed the accelarator. I managed to make it home (3 blocks) and could restart the car but when I would press the accelerator it was unresponsive (ie wouldn't really rev) or was very sputtery (not sure if that is a word). Called Nissan Roadside assitance and they were great, flatbed truck arrived in 35 minutes (I was at home so it didn't really matter how long it took but it was all very professional).

The tow truck driver managed to back it 5 feet out of the driveway (said it was rough) when he tried to go forward it stalled and he had to hoist it on to the truck.

I talked to service here in Ottawa and they said they will look at it tomorrow. 

I just wanted to know if anyone else has had this type of issue or knows of a similar type of issue with X-trails etc ...

I haven't had a chance to read this forum much in the past few months so I apologize if it has been discussed.

Somewhat worrisome obviously, but so far I have been treated well, would appreciate any insight if anyone has any.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Could well be the Engine Management Computer. My old X-Trail died on me with sudden loss of power when I was towing my trailer. Ended up being recovered on a flatbed.

Apparently the problem was to do with a camshaft sensor which detected a problem and the car went into "limp-home" mode.

The problem was fixed under warranty.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

That's really too bad mplus, I don't believe that X-Trails are plagued by any problems of that nature but there is always the odd one I'm sure like any other brand. A MAF sensor can cause that type of behaviour, my Toyota had that. On this forum we see the odd diesel(european) model with issues, but not really the gas model.


----------



## mplus (Feb 22, 2005)

*'05 Canadian X-Trail - Potential Bad MAF Sensor - Any other thoughts?*

Hello again,

I posted a few nights ago after my X-Trail had to be towed from my driveway. Thank you very much for the responses. 

Here was the initial problem:

"This afternoon as I was driving home from an outing it suddenly started to be unresponsive when I pressed the accelerator. I managed to make it home (3 blocks) and could restart the car but when I would press the accelerator it was unresponsive (ie wouldn't really rev) or was very sputter (not sure if that is a word). The tow truck driver managed to back it 5 feet out of the driveway (said it was rough) when he tried to go forward it stalled and he had to hoist it on to the truck."

Since then the dealer said that they had the same problem with acceleration that night and then a bit in the morning however after that when they went to look at it yesterday afternoon they could not replicate the problem and said that they could not get any computer readout of any problems having occurred (although they admit they felt the same issue).

They are looking at it again today and I have suggested that they look at the MAF sensor (as per another poster's thought) and as per the fact that it is listed as an issue with Altimas.

As the car is in the shop now I was just wondering if anyone had any other thoughts as to what this might be and as well if it is an MAF sensor should it be replaced immediately or just cleaned (it is obviously under warranty - I hope) and/or is this potentially a secondary problem which can be caused by something else. 

It is a bit of scary problem as I have two small children and this is our only car. I would hate to have it suddenly die on the highway with them in it (as what I have read this problem can come and go if not addressed properly).

Thanks in advance.

MPLUS


----------



## jtd (Aug 21, 2005)

Only had ours a week, but what about this "fly by wire" throttle, could it be loosing the signal and there is no cable conected to the gas pedal.

Todd


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Same problem on Altima*

Hi..

I had this problem with my Altima... they thought it was the MAF as you mentioned and replaced it... same problem.. of course I had to pay for this as well as other items they replace to locate the problem.. well one month later... yes this particular repair shop had my car for a month... they did give me loaner... the techinician decided to test the new MAF that they replaced.. the new one was dead... out of the box... they replaced it an everything was fine... this dealer now tests all parts that they get from Nissan that they are working so that they will not have to go through this type of situation again!... It was so nice to get my power back! So tell them to check the sensor (new one) to make sure it works!

Stephen




mplus said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I posted a few nights ago after my X-Trail had to be towed from my driveway. Thank you very much for the responses.
> 
> ...


----------



## mplus (Feb 22, 2005)

*Update ...*

I specifically asked the Nissan dealer (Walkley Nissan in Ottawa) to check the MAF Sensor and was told they found it to be fine and that they can't diagnose the problem nor can they fix it (as they can't repeat it).

I am going to pick it up (obviously with some trepidation) and keep driving it and see what happens. I guess I just have to hope that it is "just one of those things as noted by the service people" however, I must say I am somewhat disturbed given that this is a new car with 11K on it. 

Any thoughts again always appreciated.

MPlus


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

What kind of gas do you use? Have you switched lately?


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Mplus,
You say you bought your x-trail in February. I got mine in January, and I had a throttle relay replaced under warranty. There was a service bulletin on the problem. Check with your dealer and see if that faullty relay was replaced, and if not, whether that could be your problem. It's terrible to lose confidence in your vehicle when the problem is probably some little part that's worth a couple of bucks. Good luck.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Isn't that the same problem where you can steal/swap a relay and get going again?


----------



## mplus (Feb 22, 2005)

*Thanks for the Input*

I have been swamped but just wanted to thank everyone for their input.

No issues since I got the X-Trail back so hopefully just one of those things (but at least I have a few points for service to look at if it happens again).

I am a little unclear about the swap/steal comment on the last post but could just be my general lack of sleep with two small children ... 

mplus


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Under the hood on the right hand side you will find a box with various relays. In there you will see blue relays, one for the fuel pump, another for the fog lights and I forget the others. If one suspected a fuel pump relay gone bad, one could switch with the fog light relay and get going, no? The relays are identical, any comment Valboo?


----------

